# Incubation question



## berk2027 (May 9, 2013)

Hi I recently bought hatching eggs and put them in the incubator with only 1 problem our local postal service 12 eggs turns up on a Thursday the other 6 turned up 6 days later my problem is there all in the same incubator now with different due dates is this going to cause me problems as the incubator auto turns the eggs and wat about the humidity ??


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You would be MUCH BETTER OFF ...if you had a second non-turner incubator to use as a Hatcher.
I know some people try to do these staggered hatches. I wouldn't.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## berk2027 (May 9, 2013)

Yea wasn't my plan to stagger the hatching all the eggs were ordered the same day just the post screwed me abit but anyway I've got 5 pipped today so see how it goes


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

berk2027 said:


> Yea wasn't my plan to stagger the hatching all the eggs were ordered the same day just the post screwed me abit but anyway I've got 5 pipped today so see how it goes


Good luck. I often sneak a few in within a day or two if there is room, but not often.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. We have a cabinet incubator and we're constantly checking eggs, adding more, taking chicks out, etc. No problems!


----------



## kmay (Jun 19, 2013)

Right now I'm hatching out my second batch of eggs out of staggered batches, doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------

